# old or new style?



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

which boer do you prefer? old or new?








an examle of new, ables acres - 'hot commodity'








an examlpe of 'old style' DOW pipeline


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Old Style. That is a drop-dead buck!!!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the new style better- they look cleaner and more streamline- Most of the judges still like the old style better-Muscle,muscle,muscle


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd have to say new...I LOVE that first buck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to say they are both equally liked,in my book....they both carry unique ........... beautiful qualities and character..... 1st buck new .........looks really square .........like he is part box LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes, i like both, but not as much #1, like a hotdog vs. a box. there needs to be a happy - medium - style. #2 is great in my book,


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i like the old style even though I have a doe out of the new style...Her grandfather is TLB T333 Ripper. Ripper resides at Able Acres.


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

I think that I prefer the old style, for practical reasons. The new style is pretty, but I think the old style would produce more meaty kids. Really both bucks pictured are very nice, and I suppose if I had both in front of me it would depend on what I needed to improve in the doe I was breeding to, so this is just an in general preference... Interesting topic, thanks for posting it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

artsy_farmgirl.........I totally agree............ :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well i like the newer style a little better but the older does have advantages in meat, but 

i think it would be easier to compare the two types with goats that are roughly the same age


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i think it would be easier to compare the two types with goats that are roughly the same age


 you are so right ,SDK, I was thinking that myself and it would help........ in a final decision... :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

toth you may know rebecca cogswell

she has my FAVORITE buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> toth you may know rebecca cogswell
> 
> she has my FAVORITE buck


SDK,I have met her once and she is a very nice person........The bucks I just bought have some of her doe's bloodlines in them...beautiful big does... I can not seem to get her website to work to see animals for sale or anything?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It depends on what I'm looking for in the buck but the new is very stylish...


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

What is the difference between old and new styles? If the old produce more meat, isn't that the point? What makes the new better?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

the new style is bred for show, but they can produce meat too.

i dont like the new style bucks, execpt vindicator (and probably some others) the older style is great, looks majectic :wink: 

But I love the new style does because they look more feminine, but do they produce good fast growing kids?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

enjoytheride........that is a very good point.......................... :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

AlaskaBoers...that is also a good point and I do not know on the new line,I do know they are more stream line then bulk(meat line) in structure.......... :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, if they are bred more for showing, im sure they cull for meat or whatever . do you know how quickly they bulk up?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> > toth you may know rebecca cogswell
> >
> > she has my FAVORITE buck
> 
> ...


ye aher website doesn't work.. :sigh:

but she has this BEAUTIFUL buck named legacy and he's a beautiful blend of the two types.. he is amazing


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dont know much about the new Tubular ones but there are folks out there that like those nice clean lines. 
Personally I prefer the old style...I also use only four teated bucks. 
I have seen pics of tubular does....they look like giraffes! I dont see how they can have as much meat on them as the SA's..have a friend who is going to raise one wether of each and have them compared. But yah I too would like to see one of each style same age side by side.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have to admit some do look like giraffes.. have you seen 2dox sourcerer??? oddball


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I originally wanted to go into the boer breed but we have only a ten acre farm with only like 5 acres that are pastureable so . . .  but I get to do Nigerians so I am somewhat happy. Does anyone think the prices will plummet with all that's going on?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

5 acres is probably plenty, especially if you can divide up your pens...my ideal would be to have preg does in one, yrlgs in another, a buck pen (we dont own one yet) and a couple of empty pens to rotate out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i have to admit some do look like giraffes.. have you seen 2dox sourcerer??? oddball


 wow that one is awkward.................. . :shades:



> ye aher website doesn't work.. :sigh:
> 
> but she has this BEAUTIFUL buck named legacy and he's a beautiful blend of the two types.. he is amazing


 I sure wish I could see him, but her d a r n website is not working proper........... :tears:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

about the only thing i lkie on sourcerer, is his butt.

i want to see a blend of the two styles become popular, a meaty, big butted hunk - but a little cleaner topline, with skinfolds!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

AlaskaBoers.................I agree :thumbup:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

His head looks like a basket ball.. . . really really round!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

See, the thing is there isn't one specific new style. There are some still breeding for bulk, but with a more extended neck and tight skin( check out BDF Yahtzee. I love that buck!). I think the style you're talking about is tubular. I'm leaning towards the newer styles though. I like the feminine, fancy profiled, extended does does but some of the bucks are odd looking to me. For instance Wideload has an oddly huge head for my taste. I do love the tight skin though. Makes clipping so much easier. ^^ I see alot of wethers doing well off these new style bucks though. They'll fool you on how much meat they pack on. For instance the wethers that have been whopping everyone on my circuit are Wideload kids.

Ken and are actually going to be AIing to a few Able Acres bucks so I'll let you guys know how that goes. I'm breeding Sadie to their Pour It On buck, who is the tubular style.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I can now say- old style unless the new ones have some hidden thing that imporves the breed.
Darn it- I have watched horse breeds for over 45 years deteriorate because of fads. When I started out, Saddlebreds were deep bodied powerhouses. They were hot but good dispositioned. Now...........
Then Morgans turned into Saddlebreds (literally if you're old enough to remember the DNA scandals), Arabs turned into Morgans and Saddlebreds, Quarter horses turned into Thoroughbreds at least from the knee down, etc etc etc - all for show not for use.
Well, I suppose it will be like that for all animals as soon as they are popular- there will be two different kinds- old style for use and new style for show................

I wish that people would restrict their improving to making a healthier and more efficient animal and leave the pretty to nature. IMO nature gives you pretty if you breed for health and use.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The tight skin might be bad,,and Dr. Fred C. Homeyer does not seem............ as if he likes......... the new boer, .............the breeders may be breeding in the bad....

here is an interesting column............ from the famous ABGA judge Dr. Fred C. Homeyer

http://www.goatfolks.com/Breeding_Bette ... Goats.html


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> His head looks like a basket ball.. . . really really round!


I agree his head is shaped weird.



> I sure wish I could see him, but her d a r n website is not working proper.


We just finished the fair here on Sunday, so Rebecca may have time to get her site back up. I know she has a lot of people locally buying from her. Shelly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you Shelly......I really appreciate the info..........


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> here is an interesting column............ from the famous ABGA judge Dr. Fred C. Homeyer
> 
> http://www.goatfolks.com/Breeding_Bette ... Goats.html


yes, i actually read that before in 'the goat rancher' its really interesting, i compard it to my buck. thor, :doh: i knew i should have brought the standard when i chose my buck.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Her is a "mix" of old and new that we have- trax- he has a massive chest, but is also long,he does have folds on his chest and neck, but is not massively built
















here is our "new" style buck- Pride-he is jerk fronted and muscular- he doesn't have folds of fat like the old style bucks








wildman-the buck in my signature is also a "mix"- he is tubular, but has a "fatty" chest


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

good examples, i like the first ones head, what would we classify Farmgirl18's new buck?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good point Katrina................. :thumbup:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Heatherboers what is "jerk fronted?" 

Toth thanks for Homeyer's article I may have to read it another 60 times before I really get it, but the SA's have a pretty straight forward breeding program due to years of real life experience. And practicality.
Fred showed us some pics of giraffe neck Boer does that would nearly put my Nubian to shame (one of her nick names is Giraffe Neck)
All this to say, pretty in the show ring is great but if we are producing meat goats.....? Thats where it really needs to come down to. 
BUT my meat customers dont give a hoot or a holler what they look like if they have a folded ear or whatnot. They want to feed their family. So long as my animals look great as in not skin & bones. 
Its been said before, " Keep the best & sell the rest". In regards to meat vs retaining breeding stock.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Keep the best & sell the rest". In regards to meat vs retaining breeding stock.


you are welcome................nancy d..................and I agree................. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Heatherboers what is "jerk fronted?"


 I to ...................would like to know that?????


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Jerk fronted is when their front is very clean and they have the "wedge" and no fat rolls at all- here is Prides front-The new style are very muscular and weigh just as much as the old style. they don't look like it though!!!! Pride weighs 80 lbs, but it is muscle and not fat like the old boers. I do prefer the old style however for meat production








farmgirl18's buck is VERY similar to Pride's build- he would be the "new" style.Also "jerk fronted" he is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I know this has been a while but I thought I'd add on to this. The wrinkly chests were desirable in SA because they were good at preventing insect bites and had some cooling effect. But in SA they did not skin their goats and use the hide, just ate the meat. In the US goat hide is used to the wrinkly chests make a good portion of the hide unusable. So the tighter skin allows for more usable hide per goat.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

> We just finished the fair here on Sunday, so Rebecca may have time to get her site back up. I know she has a lot of people locally buying from her. Shelly


LOL Her website has been down for over a year that I know of.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the old style Boers the best. That is what I used to raise when I still had Boers. Most of mine went back to the Hill Country bloodlines which were some of the first in the US. I love the deep muscled bodies and the wrinkles.


----------

